# Zeilenumbruch in Tabellen erzwingen oder Tabelle mit wirklich fester Breite



## ajay (8. November 2001)

hallo,

also ich habe eine tabelle mit einer sehr schmalen spalte (80px) in dieser soll ein Text (9px gross) stehen der aus einer Datenbank bezogen wird.
Mein Problem ist jetzt, dass sich die Spalte unkontrolliert ausdehnt, wenn ein sehr langes Wort drinstehen soll.

Wie kann ich das verhindern ???

Gibt es eine Moeglichkeit, so dass der Text beim erreichen des Spaltenendes automatisch umbricht oder das ich die Spalte so definiere, dass sie wirklich - also wirklich - immer diese Breite behaelt und demnach der Text umgebrochen werden muss.

Ich hoffe irgendjemand da draussen versteht, was ich meine.

mfg flash


----------



## Dunsti (8. November 2001)

ja, ich verstehe sehr gut, was Du meinst ... 

Die Einzige Möglichkeit ist leider, solch langen Worte zu vermeiden, bzw. diese "von Hand" umzubrechen.

Gruß
Dunsti


----------



## ajay (8. November 2001)

*mmh okay*

nagut hab ich mir auch schon ueberleg. da ich ein paar kenntnisse in php hab und auch so die datenbank auslese (is ja logisch, oder ?? - ******** is das spaet) und auch hineinschreibe, dachte ich mir mit irgend so einer string funktion - da laesst sich glaub ich schon was passendes finden - woerter mit einer bestimmten zeichenlaenge einfach "durchzuschneiden". was weiss ich wie - leerzeichen einfuegen oder zeilenumbruch oder so.
was meinst du dazu ?


flash


----------



## Chino (10. Dezember 2001)

hm, versuchs mal so:

weise der tabelle eine größe von 1 pixel zu. dann machst du dir ein transparentes bild mit ebenfalls einer größe von 1 pixel. dies gibst du in der tabelle als hintergrundbild an mit der breite von 80. dann sollte die tabelle eigentlich nicht umgebrochen werden, da dass kleine pixel bild die tabelle schon ordentlich vergrößert.

cyas.
chino


----------



## sam (11. Dezember 2001)

```
style="word-break:break-all;word-wrap:break-word"
```

mfg
raver


----------



## BSA (7. September 2004)

Okay, ich weis der Beitrag ist schon alt, aber gibt es auch solch eine möglichkeit für Firefox?


----------



## Thomas Lindner (7. September 2004)

Schmerzhafte Antwort:

Nein, gibt es derzeit nicht!


----------



## BSA (7. September 2004)

Also bleibt mir derzeit nur die möglichkeit mit PHP?!

das ist dumm!


----------



## sam (7. September 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von BSA _
> *Also bleibt mir derzeit nur die möglichkeit mit PHP?!
> 
> das ist dumm! *


Was soll daran dumm sein?
Ist wohl die beste Lösung, das ganze schon serverseitig fertig zu machen.
Crossbrowserkompatibler kanns nicht mehr werden 

mfg


----------



## BSA (7. September 2004)

Das ist richtig, nur hatte ich mir vorgenommen das ganze in HTML zu machen, habs aber schon in php realisiert....


----------

